# How much does your 4 month old puppy weigh?



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

Im curious as to how much they should weigh around if they are not a king shephard but just a regular shepherd, (no mix).

I know dogs are different etc but this gives me a rough idea. She is a pure bred long haired shephard.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

mine was in the low 30's at that point. she is probably getting closer to 50 at 6.5 months.


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

My female weighed 38 lbs at 16 weeks.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Duke was 4 months July 22nd. He weighed him yesterday and he was 40 pounds. He is a little on the smaller side but slow growth is best!

If he turns out to be 50 pounds fully grown (I know he won't but...) or 100 pounds, I don't care. As long as he is healthy and happy. That's what I want and right now he is both


----------



## The_Kibbys (Jul 11, 2013)

Bane just turned 4 months and he's 50lbs. The guy who sold us our dog said Bane's brother is 60. I'm guessing they are going to be big dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik weighed 43 lbs when he went to the vet at 16 weeks (lacked a week or two until he was 4 months). Not sure what he weighs now.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Tucker isn't quite 4mos. He will be on 8/18. One week ago he was 47lbs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

At 16 weeks Delgado was 30.6 lbs, at 16 months he weighed 67 lbs. He's tall but lean


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm glad this was posted; I was wondering about my 5.5 month old female. She looks small to me but weighs 44lbs. Good to see there is a range of weights!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Alvin was 44 pounds or so when he turned 4 months . Now he is over 50 at 5 months


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Riley is 18 weeks old and she weighs 40 lbs as of today.


----------



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

I have a 14 week old German shepherd mail and had him to the vet today and he only weighs 21 pounds what can I do to beef him up but also keep him healthy the vet says hes healthy just small But I need a big dog so can anybody tell me how to keep him healthy but make him big and strong


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Genetics decides the size of the dog. If try to bulk him up you will wind up with a fat dog. Feed a good diet and train the dog you have. Why do you have to have a”big” dog?


----------



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> Genetics decides the size of the dog. If try to bulk him up you will wind up with a fat dog. Feed a good diet and train the dog you have. Why do you have to have a”big” dog?





drparker151 said:


> Genetics decides the size of the dog. If try to bulk him up you will wind up with a fat dog. Feed a good diet and train the dog you have. Why do you have to have a”big” dog?


I am a paraplegic and training him to b a service dog need him to be big and stong so he can help me sot up if i fall outta my chair or is i lean to far need to put hand on his sholders to sit up


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Males don’t get full size until closer to 3 years old. Even a slightly smaller than avg GSD male will be a very strong dog. Focus on good health and training. Best of luck.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

I have no idea... I don’t want to create body image issues for her so I hide the scale and just focus on how her pants fit 😂
Seriously though, as long as they’re in good shape, their weight is what it is. 
Just like with humans, you can’t make them any taller than they’re going to be anyway by putting weight on them as kids... otherwise we wouldn’t have tall skinny teenagers.


----------



## Dogmom2Torx&Kane (Jan 5, 2021)

The_Kibbys said:


> Bane just turned 4 months and he's 50lbs. The guy who sold us our dog said Bane's brother is 60. I'm guessing they are going to be big dogs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My boy Kane is 4 months & 50lbs too. Vet thinks he’ll be 90+. The males on both sides of his line were larger champion males.
Bane & Kane. Cute


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan was 32 pounds at 3 months and 70 pounds at 6 months (25 inches at the withers then). I don't have his weight at 4 months.


----------

